# GR's Winter 2016 Vertical Grow!



## gr865 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hello everyone, after a mainly failed attempt at vertical on the last grow, I am here to give it another shot. Hopefully I have learned from some of my mistakes and this grow will be a success. 

Made a few changes in setup.

Still running in the 4x4x6.5 Gorilla Grow Tent Lite.

Changed the size of the screens, 40"x21" and the overall height of the screen and stand is 54". 
 

The distance from the light can vary depending of the direction the screen are placed, this direction allows me to get as close as 14" to the light with a max distance of 20".
 

While if it is turned around the distance would be 17" and a max of 23"
 
Any suggestions?

They should be completed tomorrow, need to pick up some orange safety net. 

Canna Coco w/A&B nutes, will be running a little lower than the custom recommendations calls for, until comfortable with the levels.

Watering system is gravity fed Blumats, the reservoirs (10 gallon primary and 14 gallon secondary) have been moved into an adjacent room, constant temp control w/circulation between reservoirs.

12" 3 speed fan blowing vertical and a secondary fan as needed.

6" Can filter and 6" Vortex exhaust fan with an Ideal Air Variable speed controller. Air is drawn into the room via a 6" duct from an adjacent room will be able to heat or cool as needed. Air exits via ducting into the garage.

The biggest change is in the lighting, going to stack a 315W CMH above a 400W HPS. Was going to go with a 600/400W HPS stacked combo, but my Hydro guy had a demo 315 that he had used for just a couple of weeks, was too bright in the tent he had it in. Anyway got it very very cheap, and a new Phillips bulb. Heck as I was checking out I got a jar of RapidStart and extension cable for the lamp, he ask me what did he quote me on the lamp, I told him and he said that would cover the extra items also. Like that guy.
Here is a pic of the lamp stand for the 400W HPS finished today. 
 

Changing the height of the lamp will be done by changing the lengths of the 4 lamp braces, noted by the red arrows. I use a lot of PVC pipe in my biz and have tons of scrap from each job, so I will cut lengths at 2" progression. Should work well. 
 

Last but not least are the beans, ordered 5 Barney Farms G13 Haze Fems. I expect my seeds to arrive by Friday. 
Going to veg 4 weeks, not sure what light I will veg under. I have a 400W MH but have heard good things about the Philips, its 4200K so it can we used to veg and flower. Any suggestions?

It's good to be back, I have been following the grows and am seeing many successes. You guys are good.
Suggestions are always welcome, especially if it will save me a buck in the long run. I only grow for my own medicine, it's a good thing with the luck I have had of late I would starve if I were trying to sell. LOL.

GR
__________________


----------



## sgrowdum (Dec 1, 2016)

Looks good so far


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Hello everyone, after a mainly failed attempt at vertical on the last grow, I am here to give it another shot. Hopefully I have learned from some of my mistakes and this grow will be a success.
> 
> Made a few changes in setup.
> 
> ...


Your plants will love the 315W CMH so much they'll hate on the HPS. It happened to me, lol

Two 315W CMH lights hung vertically would kick ass in that tent. And you'd be pulling less than 10% more juice than a single 600W HPS.


----------



## gr865 (Dec 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Your plants will love the 315W CMH so much they'll hate on the HPS. It happened to me, lol
> 
> Two 315W CMH lights hung vertically would kick ass in that tent. And you'd be pulling less than 10% more juice than a single 600W HPS.


Can I borrow a few bucks? LOL
I am tempted but, going to give this a shot, the 400 will be on the lower part of the plant that does not produce anyway. You are probably right, just wish I could afford. As the prices begin to drop in your part of the world, my bud says about -$100 and oz in Darango, It may be cheaper for me to make regular trips your direction.

GR


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Can I borrow a few bucks? LOL
> I am tempted but, going to give this a shot, the 400 will be on the lower part of the plant that does not produce anyway. You are probably right, just wish I could afford. As the prices begin to drop in your part of the world, my bud says about -$100 and oz in Darango, It may be cheaper for me to make regular trips your direction.
> 
> GR


The bottoms of my vertical plants produce just fine as long as they're given the same care as the tops;


----------



## gr865 (Dec 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The bottoms of my vertical plants produce just fine as long as they're given the same care as the tops;
> View attachment 3843321


And that means flooding them with as much light as possible. My 1 400W in the last grow was just not enough light. Do you think the 4200 K will preform well in flower?
I have talked to my Hydro guy and he is looking for me a good deal on another 315 but my budget is thin till after the first of the year. Could work if I veg for 4 weeks + I may be able to come up with some cash.
You got any used equipment for sale? Hell does anyone. I have a California Light Works SS400 LED, Under 2500 hours, I could trade. It is in excellent condition and would hope that whatever anyone has to trade would be also.
I would bet there is a site to sale or trade used equipment.

GR


----------



## platt (Dec 7, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Changing the height of the lamp will be done by changing the lengths of the 4 lamp braces, noted by the red arrows. I use a lot of PVC pipe in my biz and have tons of scrap from each job, so I will cut lengths at 2" progression. Should work well.


mind its also doable with a 0.8mm2 steel wire reel. Zero tilting as long as its centered.


gr865 said:


> Suggestions are always welcome, especially if it will save me a buck in the long run. I only grow for my own medicine, it's a good thing with the luck I have had of late I would starve if I were trying to sell. LOL.


fertilizer: Yara Liva Calcinit 25kg + yara Kristalon Brown 25kg. 10$ per year. It'll last 5 years with your current setup. I would start from here https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=289295


----------



## gr865 (Dec 7, 2016)

platt said:


> mind its also doable with a 0.8mm2 steel wire reel. Zero tilting as long as its centered.
> 
> fertilizer: Yara Liva Calcinit 25kg + yara Kristalon Brown 25kg. 10$ per year. It'll last 5 years with your current setup. I would start from here https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=289295


Thanks for the info, my fert is set for a few grows. I have 5L each A&B and two gallons each of GH FloraMicro and FloraBloom. I plan on using those up before I switch to any other fert. 
Would like to see some pics of your grows with the fert recipe.

GR


----------



## gr865 (Dec 20, 2016)

Well I guess my seed order is lost, been 25+ working days. Will call and get it reshipped tomorrow.

So, I have planted 4 Pyramid Seeds White Widow, that were send by mistake from my last seed order. I also planted 1 Pyramid NL and 1 Super Citrus Haze. Only one WW has emerged at this point. 
All seeds were soaked 24 hrs. in pH RO/tap (16/
3 ratio) with .25 rate of Rapid Roots, put in damp paper towels for about 36 hrs and then plant directly in coco in solo cups.

I am 4 weeks behind in my grow so harvest will be later that planned. I will be going into town tomorrow to my Hydro shop to pick up a cord I ordered and some deep trays to place the screens. I am hoping he found me another 315 at the same price I got the other, saved over $200 on my last 315. 

GR


----------



## gr865 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ok, so here I am. Planned grow and ordered seeds, seeds did not show, so reordered seeds. Each time is 25 working days before they send replacement seeds. 
I have run out of time and will have to go with what I got as I only have 3.5 months to finish. This will give me 3-4 weeks of veg and 9 to 10 weeks of flower which the SLH needs, the WW should be ready after 6 to 8 weeks.

I had some old freebies WW and one of each NL and SLH, so I started them a few weeks back. Only one WW and the the Super Citrus Haze sprouted.
So they were just transplanted yesterday from solo's to one gallon pots in coco. Question, how long do I need to after transplanting again into two to three gallon smart pots before I start flower? I will be giving them at least 3 weeks in the one gallon pots.

Ok, now for the other question. I had planned to do a 5 plant Vertical Screen grow but now with only two plants am unsure how to grow them. I don't have the time to veg them for a scrog so I am thinking just as bushes. Maybe hang both lights to either side of the plants,

0
X X
0
Or hand both lights vert and rotate plants, don't think this would work all that well. Or I could put the reflector back on grow the two under that lamp and move the 400 from one side to the other. Or, ???????

Any ideas guys, this is not a contest and would really like some suggestions.

Thanks 

GR


----------



## gr865 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ok trying this see how it works.

What ya think?

SS400 LED slanted and the 315W slanted the opposite directions, about 20" from the plants. 
I have used the LED before and the recommended distance from plants is 16 to 24", but I have not used the 315W and cannot find a recommendation for distance from the plant.

GR


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 18, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Ok trying this see how it works.
> 
> What ya think?
> 
> ...


12-24" on the 315. Until your plants are big enough to actually use both lights, I'd just run one of them. Just lower it some and you'll get the same light intensity.


----------



## gr865 (Jan 18, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> 12-24" on the 315. Until your plants are big enough to actually use both lights, I'd just run one of them. Just lower it some and you'll get the same light intensity.


Thanks bud, do you think I will better results if I use the 315 as the primary light, then add the SS400 after about 10 days.


----------



## gr865 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hows this at 16"? 
 

Just the 315W, two fans. Just topped yesterday, doing it this one time. Now to begin the the veg period.
Sure wish I had gotten my seed stock or had been able to find some clones. Oh well guess it will have to be my summer/fall grow.

GR


----------



## gr865 (Jan 26, 2017)

Well I finely got my seeds order, 5 G13, 5 LSD, 5 freebie Blueberry, and 2 freebie Train Wreck. Since my window for growing now is short I will not be starting any of these until I return from my spring trip. 
So I only have the two plants that were planted late December but have some size to them now. They are grown in straight coco, and were just transplanted from the 1 gallon pots into 3 gallon Smart Pots. I will not be doing a vertical grow with these plants so I am going to shut this thread down and move to the Coco section. going to give them another 10 days or so veg before going 12/12.
So I have had a strange week, on Monday morning I was awaken by a damn loud shrieking coming from my tent. The fan bearing failed. The fan had only be in use since last fall, one grow. I went into town to the Hydro store and they call the Co. which is sending a new one. In the mean time I am running a 4" that I have used for years, not enough for the 4x4 but keeping tent open from 6am to 11pm then the lights go out for 6 hrs at 12am so the heat build up is minimal.
Ok so I got the fan installed and was up and running again when yesterday I am reading in the livingroom and I heard a loud crack. Went to the tent room and my 315W died, changed the bulb, from the 4200K to the 3100K and nope it was not the bulb. Pulled all that down and installed my SS400 LED. Headed into town in a few minutes to get a replacement.
I am still hand watering and will continue this until just before I go 12/12 then install the blumats or go auto with drippers.

GR


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 26, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Well I finely got my seeds order, 5 G13, 5 LSD, 5 freebie Blueberry, and 2 freebie Train Wreck. Since my window for growing now is short I will not be starting any of these until I return from my spring trip.
> So I only have the two plants that were planted late December but have some size to them now. They are grown in straight coco, and were just transplanted from the 1 gallon pots into 3 gallon Smart Pots. I will not be doing a vertical grow with these plants so I am going to shut this thread down and move to the Coco section. going to give them another 10 days or so veg before going 12/12.
> So I have had a strange week, on Monday morning I was awaken by a damn loud shrieking coming from my tent. The fan bearing failed. The fan had only be in use since last fall, one grow. I went into town to the Hydro store and they call the Co. which is sending a new one. In the mean time I am running a 4" that I have used for years, not enough for the 4x4 but keeping tent open from 6am to 11pm then the lights go out for 6 hrs at 12am so the heat build up is minimal.
> Ok so I got the fan installed and was up and running again when yesterday I am reading in the livingroom and I heard a loud crack. Went to the tent room and my 315W died, changed the bulb, from the 4200K to the 3100K and nope it was not the bulb. Pulled all that down and installed my SS400 LED. Headed into town in a few minutes to get a replacement.
> ...


Sorry to hear about your equipment problems. I've had my fair share. Improvisation is the key to survival!


----------



## gr865 (Feb 24, 2017)

I have abandoned this thread as I am not growing vert at this time. Standard horizontal grow.
The two plants I ended up with are doing ok, 18 days into 12/12. 
Still can't upload pics.
I hope the feds did not hack RIU, The AG has mentioned RIU as a bad thing. And that it needs to be shut down.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 24, 2017)

gr865 said:


> I have abandoned this thread as I am not growing vert at this time. Standard horizontal grow.
> The two plants I ended up with are doing ok, 18 days into 12/12.
> Still can't upload pics.
> I hope the feds did not hack RIU, The AG has mentioned RIU as a bad thing. And that it needs to be shut down.


Jeff Sessions needs to read the Bill of Rights.

Again.


----------



## gr865 (Apr 11, 2017)

Ok I know this is not a vertical grow, but, it is the replacement grow since this was all I had seed wise after my order did not show upl
So please, I just want to show y'all what's been going on in my world.

Day 63

Harvest day for the Pyramid Seeds White Widow!


My GF says she really like my new wall decoration!


Just had to post this picture of the Super Citrus Haze, day 64 of 70. She is just a lovely plant, long cola's, very sativa, sweet fragrance and hard buds.



So, all said and done on the first of the two, 806 grams wet weight with stems. For a small plant she was heavy, nice fat, dense and crystally. I kept two clones for mothers if the quality is there,

Ok I am done, tried out some GSC this morning that I pick up in CO., damn good shit.

I will be starting my new vert grow when I return from vacation, just starting the beans today.

GR

Anyone want to take a guess at the dried weight before cure?


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 11, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Anyone want to take a guess at the dried weight before cure?


about a pound? you know the deal around here GR lol.

loooking good my man! can't wait to see your vert. wish i had the space to do a proper one.


----------



## gr865 (Apr 11, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


> about a pound? you know the deal around here GR lol.
> 
> loooking good my man! can't wait to see your vert. wish i had the space to do a proper one.


Thanks Rocky,
LOL, your right. That's using the DEA formula, I am using the tried and true method of approx. 75% of wet weight wet so somewhere in the 5 to 6 zip range, I hope at least! LOL
How you been buddy, did I tell you my son, who has been building hotels and having to travel all over, got a job local with a custom home builder as their construction Super. He says it is a whole different world, but fairly the same only smaller scale. Now he does not have to move my grandchildren all over hell and high water. 
Well I harvest the SCH in a week, so let's rock.

Good to see you my friend,

gR


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 11, 2017)

I enjoyed our conversation. Let me know how I can help anytime!


----------



## gr865 (Apr 11, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I enjoyed our conversation. Let me know how I can help anytime!


Thanks Bud,
As I said, I do respect your thoughts, you are a proven grower with knowledge that you want to share to see everyone succeed. I thank you.

So looking forward to the stacked 315's, feel really good about this one.

Thanks ty,
GR


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 11, 2017)

good to hear about your son and grandkids. always nice to have the fam close by for sure.

all well here. just keeping it between the ditches. 

how are you doing the stack? bare bulb? i guess you could modify a cool tube to handle 2 315s. but guess the glass would block the UV so that negate some of the goodness of the lec. 

i'm trying out a blue daylight MH and a lec. once these bulbs are at the point of replacing,, think i'm gonna go to cobs. prices should keep dropping.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 11, 2017)

The lamps are open rated so no cool tube needed. They won't get very hot, either.


----------



## gr865 (Apr 11, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


> good to hear about your son and grandkids. always nice to have the fam close by for sure.
> 
> all well here. just keeping it between the ditches.
> 
> ...


I am doing bare bulb, I will be posting some pics of course, lol
I know that ttystikk has been raving about them. So will check them out at some point, hey anything to get that extra .5g. You should check out his grow post.

GR


----------



## gr865 (Apr 17, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> The lamps are open rated so no cool tube needed. They won't get very hot, either.


Buddy, 
You are so full of good knowledge!
GR


----------



## gr865 (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi y'all,

Well it's time for the final final.

The White Widow's cured (holding humidity at 60%), 190 grams (6.8 zips)
  

The Super Citrus Haze is cured (holding humidity at 59%), 230 grams (8.2 zips).
 

Well that's it for this run, thank y'all for taking a gander at my shit.
I will still open them weekly for a few more weeks, then vac seal the jars and put them on the top shelf of the best storage area in the house.
Have not come up with a name for my next grow which is in the seedling stage, but I am looking forward to it.

GR
__________________


----------



## verticalgrow (Apr 25, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Hi y'all,
> 
> Well it's time for the final final.
> 
> ...


hi GR,
nice trimming & great results 
Did u veg 4 weeks
Thx for sharing & will be watching ur nxt run.
VG


----------



## gr865 (Apr 25, 2017)

verticalgrow said:


> hi GR,
> nice trimming & great results
> Did u veg 4 weeks
> Thx for sharing & will be watching ur nxt run.
> VG


Can't really say I vegged 4 weeks as I started the seeds in mid December, but sort of neglected them, kept hoping that my new seed order would arrive. I really started caring for them just before transplant from solo's to 2 gallon smart pots on the 17 of Jan. and started flower on the 6th of Feb.

I should have plenty of time this grow, don't leave for Costa Rica until November.

I always trim at harvest, and I do not do a tight trim, hell it's only for me and them sugar leaves are just loaded with trichs. 

I hope you do get around to my next grow, gonna need some assistance on this one.

GR


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 25, 2017)

gr865 said:


> don't leave for Costa Rica until November.


we're looking at going early '18. what part? we kinda want to do half at an all inclusive beach resort and the other at rainforest lodge type place.

any advice or links?


----------



## gr865 (Apr 25, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


> we're looking at going early '18. what part? we kinda want to do half at an all inclusive beach resort and the other at rainforest lodge type place.
> 
> any advice or links?


Not really, our first trip. Have a friend that has lived in Quepos for a number of years. We plan on using that as home base and travel both coast over a 5 or so week trip.
Been looking to do this trip for a number of years.
Y'all have fun on yours.

GR


----------

